# Kenpo Sign



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks To WarriorSage   Mountaineer Martial Arts studio has new Window dressings~!   

The Universal Pattern and Kenpo Karate are done in Red and black and look Great~!


The photography Studio next door was very impressed and we're going to hook them up with Ron


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

The Mountaineer Martial Arts is done in Gold with black trim and look very sharp.. Will get better pics in the daytime.. took just a few minutes to apply the lettering tonight and we are Very pleased with the result.. 

Thinking about figures facing each other in black.. in neutral bows.. down below the phone number.. 


Thanks again Ron.. Fantastic Job!~!  The banners are next 

Tess


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2003)

V. Cool indeed!


----------



## Sandor (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice work!


----------



## Elfan (Mar 28, 2003)

How did you do the.. err.. "window dressing"? Is it painted on the window?

Looks good BTW.


----------



## Seig (Mar 29, 2003)

It's vinyl sign work with some kind of adhesive.  WarriorSage did it for us.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey everybody,

Warrior Sage is one of the nicest guys you could ever want to meet in Kenpo. I have worked out with him on a few occassions and have to say that he is a credit to our community. If you ever get the chance to spend some time on the mat with him, do it. You won't regret it.

Sincerely,
Billy

P.S. His vinyl signs are really cool. They definately look better and last longer than any paint job you could ever put on a window.


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 29, 2003)

Can I have it.          Please.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 29, 2003)

Looks cool


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Mar 29, 2003)

Ron has done some work for me which people are always asking about, I should really leave a picture of it sometime.    His heart is as much in Kenpo as I've seen anyone's.    He doesn't do motion Kenpo, he does Emotion Kenpo, there's a huge difference.    Ron couldn't play today otherwise we'd be meeting at the studio for a good workout but he's your man when it comes to vinyl lettering for your studio and car needs and I'm sure could always use the business.   He also does T-shirts with cool Kenpo stuff on them.   

Have a great Kenp day

Clyde


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 29, 2003)

Looks very cool.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 29, 2003)

Nice work- I am impressed.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 29, 2003)

Makes me Dizzy (ier?) walking into the studio 

It SURE was fun watching them put it up too...............:rofl: 

Whoop - Whoop  Nyuck-nyuck!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Thanks To WarriorSage   Mountaineer Martial Arts studio has new Window dressings~!
> 
> The Universal Pattern and Kenpo Karate are done in Red and black and look Great~!
> ...



I'm very jealous!


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 29, 2003)

Very Cool and Creative!!!

Just when I am getting ready to order a new sign too.

Hmmm.....  I need T-Shirts also.

Great referral putting the pics up on the internet Tess.

Thanks  
-Michael


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 30, 2003)

Ron did my logo a couple years ago for my car and I am still impressed.  He does great work!


----------



## warriorsage (Mar 31, 2003)

Thanks for all the kind words. I guess I need to break out my checkbook and get caught up on my friendship dues, neh?

I must admit I have alot of fun doing this stuff and I'm pleased with the things I've made for people. I do have to admit that for the past year or so, I've been a little slower than I'd like in getting jobs done. So if you need something and can wait a couple weeks, then bring it on. 

Whip


----------



## shoshiman (Mar 31, 2003)

Nice Work!  Definitely makes you Dojo look professional!


----------



## Chronuss (Apr 1, 2003)

studio...not dojo.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Apr 1, 2003)

Mr. Seigel and Tess,

The designs look awesome!!!  It is really great work.

Hope all is well!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Seig (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *Mr. Seigel and Tess,
> 
> The designs look awesome!!!  It is really great work.
> ...


Thanks Josh!

Did you get my last e-mail?  I thought about it later and realized it may have sounded harsh, when I did not mean it to.  Let me know what you thought about my idea for August.


----------



## shoshiman (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *studio...not dojo. *



My mistake... Sorry. :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 1, 2003)

The Studio Signage looks Fantastic.

Chicago Green 
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 1, 2003)

That looks really great.  It reminds me of the work Stacks and Jules had done on the door of their school up here, House of Kenpo. They used kanji instead of the Universal Pattern, with a similar effect. I'm not sure whether theirs was done in paint or vinyl, maybe one of them will chime in here.  

I also got a kick out of your use of the 'BlackBelt Parking' sign!

:boing2:


----------



## stacks (Apr 2, 2003)

outstanding 

I love how you share all these great martial art joys with us 
ie: what color is your dragon 
and this doorway picture is a wonderful work of art  :supcool: 

stacks


----------



## Seig (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> *That looks really great.  It reminds me of the work Stacks and Jules had done on the door of their school up here, House of Kenpo. They used kanji instead of the Universal Pattern, with a similar effect. I'm not sure whether theirs was done in paint or vinyl, maybe one of them will chime in here.
> 
> I also got a kick out of your use of the 'BlackBelt Parking' sign!
> ...


The Black belt parking sign was a bit of juvenile behavior on my part.  There is a photography studio next to us.  They have a photographer parking only sign in their front window.  For a while we had a really good relationship going with them, until a relatively minor argument.  Then they started carping at my students about stuff if I wasn't there.  Then they started kvetching about us parking in front of their business and blocking access to their customers.  I tried to be nice and make sure my people didn't block their entrance, and then every day for about two weeks, their customers were blocking my entrance and taking "My" parking spot.  Then the sign went up.  It went ignored until I started making rather pointed comments about people being unable to read, blocking access to my business and annoying a black belt in general.  Since then, we have patched up the argument.  But I liked the sign, so it stayed.  It also serves to remind the parents of the children who attend my school not to park in my spot while I'm off picking up a student that does not have a car.


----------



## stacks (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> [ maybe one of them will chime in here.
> 
> :boing2: [/B]



chime - chime 
sorry it took so long. the symbols and the lettering were done in paint and they were done by our student Kelly Everill, she help design our logo and did the all the art work in the dojo. 
check out her website www.reflections-of-art.com

stacks  :karate:


----------



## Kroy (Apr 6, 2003)

Great sign, two thumbs up to WarriorSage.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 7, 2003)

Ron did some really cool decals for my car.  He also made some for my instructors with their school logo.


----------

